# Natural healing after myomectomy?



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a hysteroscopic myomectomy yesterday. The surgeon found an adenomyoma, so the removal was a bit more extensive. He's told me to wait to ttc for 4 months which is TOUGH. Anyway, I'm wondering if there are particular herbs and/or modalities that promote uterine healing?

TIA,
Kimberly


----------

